# Proxy for Internet access



## Dozent (Mar 6, 2012)

So, I put a lot of effort into installing FreeBSD. Then I plan to connect FreeBSD and Active Directory together. This requires installation of Samba. Installation of samba requires to configure proxy to connect to the Internet.

Please tell me where can I configure proxy to get internet access?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2012)

The installation doesn't require a proxy. You require a proxy to get internet access, subtle difference.

Set HTTP_PROXY, see fetch(3).


----------

